# Js WebSocket



## Zeppi (4. Jun 2021)

Moin, ich bin gerade dabei mit WebSockets zu arbeiten.
Ich möchte ein Textfeld machen mit einem Button, dort soll man den Namen eintragen. Der Name soll dann in der JSON Datei bei 'username' eingetragen werden. Aber ich schaffe es bisher nicht, dass der eingegebene Name global gespeichert ist, sodass in ws.open darauf zugegriffen werden kann.

```
<input type="text" name="name" value="">
<button onclick="myFunction()">Name zuweisen</button>

<script>
      var name;
        function myFunction() {
          name = document.getElementById('name')
        }
```


```
ws.onopen = () => {
                console.log('Verbunden');
                ws.send(JSON.stringify({
                    type: 'chat',
                    uuid: 'b51d5d10-c553-11eb-9874-c9e9651a06a0',
                    username: name,
                    message: "Hello World"
                }))
            }
```

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine Idee.
Danke Zeppi


----------



## Zeppi (4. Jun 2021)

Habe es gelöst, aber weiß nicht wie man den Thread schließt.

```
<input type="text" name="vorname" id="vorname">
<button onclick="myFunction()">Name zuweisen</button>


<script>

function myFunction() {
            let msg = document.querySelector("#vorname").value;
            console.log(msg)
            console.log('Verbunden');
            ws.send(JSON.stringify({
                type: 'chat',
                uuid: 'b51d5d10-c553-11eb-9874-c9e9651a06a0',
                username: msg,
                message: "Hello World"
            }))
        }
```


----------

